# Brixton's newest Bespoke Florist and Plant stall opening on 27th Nov 2014!



## Flower Love (Nov 18, 2014)

Flower Love London, Brixton’s newest Bespoke Florist and Plant Company, is opening a stall in Popes Road, Brixton Market, SW9 8JH (near to Brixton Village) on Thursday 27th November 2014 9.00am.


Flower Love London creates floral arrangements for all formal occasions including Weddings, Christenings and Funerals. Flower Love London also specialises in contract orders for bars, restaurants, stores and hotels as well as personal commissions of any shape and size. December will see the creation of seasonal Christmas wreaths, bouquets, table centrepieces and natural decorations, all uniquely designed and made to order. Whatever flowers you need, Flower Love London is the local place to get them.

Somora Rattray Hare, owner of the company and Brixton resident, spent the last 15 years working as a Community Development Manager in Lambeth running after school and school holiday sports/education programmes for young people.  Having always yearned to be a florist she began training 4 years ago, whilst still employed, but eventually decided to make her floral dream come true. In September of this year Flower Love London was born.


“I have always loved flowers and gardening but have found it difficult to find those really special arrangements and plants locally. I realised I was not alone, so I decided where better to start my company than here, where I live” says Hare. “Brixton is an exciting place. It deserves vibrant and exciting flowers.”


FOR MORE INFORMATION CONTACT SOMORA RATTRAY HARE ON 07909 741179 OR E MAIL INQUIRIES@FLOWERLOVELONDON.COM


www.facebook.com/FlowerLoveLondon


----------



## spliff (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 18, 2014)

this WILL end well


----------



## Belushi (Nov 18, 2014)

How much for a bouquet of Spam?


----------



## mentalchik (Nov 18, 2014)




----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 18, 2014)

Brixton notices need to go in the Brixton Noticeboard forum.


----------



## Flower Love (Nov 18, 2014)

Thanks FridgeMagnet will add


----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2014)

Flower Love said:


> Thanks FridgeMagnet will add


It's OK, it's been moved for you.


----------



## Flower Love (Nov 18, 2014)

Oh, I just did it as well. Im new to the site. Thanks.


----------



## Maggot (Nov 19, 2014)

Flower Love said:


> “I have always loved flowers and gardening but have found it difficult to find those really special arrangements and plants locally. I realised I was not alone, so I decided where better to start my company than here, where I live” says Hare. “Brixton is an exciting place. It deserves vibrant and exciting flowers.”



That's strange, because there's a similar flower  company less than a mile away. http://www.flowers24hours.co.uk/


----------



## Flower Love (Nov 19, 2014)

Yeah I have seen that company Maggot but I don't really like to order flowers on line, i like to see them and pick them. Great idea to be 24 hours though!


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 19, 2014)

> Is it just me or is this site mostly full of sad, bored and bitter people with a bit too much time on their hands and no joy in their lives?



Don't let the door hit your ass on the way out then


----------



## Flower Love (Nov 19, 2014)

friedaweed said:


> Don't let the door hit your ass on the way out then


Oh I'm not leaving.....I'm highly entertained!


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 19, 2014)

Flower Love said:


> Oh I'm not leaving.....I'm highly entertained!


It's a bulletin board and yeah some people do spout shit often for a variety of reasons. Mostly for a laugh, sometimes because they're allergic to pollen, sometimes no one noes why they do it but given that a lot of your potential customers from here will now be a bit upset to be described as "sad, bored and bitter people with a bit too much time on their hands and no joy in their lives?" I'd have to say that this isn't your finest marketing hour.

That said though when you suck satans cock...no media exposure is bad media exposure so you may even be onto a winner  Play that sad, bored and bitter people dollar for all it's worth 

Good luck with your bizniss though all the same  Stick around as a poster though and you'll be thoroughly entertained for years to come


----------



## Flower Love (Nov 19, 2014)

Thanks...Much appreciated  Communal Garden you say....Is that code?


----------



## friedaweed (Nov 20, 2014)

Flower Love said:


> Thanks...Much appreciated  Communal Garden you say....Is that code?


No it's a real life neighbors from hell drama  Well documented on here somewhere. You'll be disappointed


----------



## Greebo (Nov 20, 2014)

friedaweed said:


> No it's a real life neighbors from hell drama  Well documented on here somewhere. You'll be disappointed


Yep, it's a saga and a half, devoid of bitterness, but full of support and a very generous helping of comedy.


----------



## Flower Love (Nov 20, 2014)

Oh dear! I will go have a read, i could do with a laugh! Hope it is able to get sorted though......Neighbours can be a right pain in the arse!


----------



## reubeness (Jan 8, 2015)

I've bought flowers from you, I love this stall in Brixton market, puts a smile on my face when I see it.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 8, 2015)

OCT part 2 - Flowers without Hats


----------



## Flower Love (Jan 9, 2015)

Thank you reubeness much appreciated! Really happy you like the flowers and stall. Makes me smile too. :0)


----------



## Flower Love (Jan 14, 2015)




----------



## Flower Love (Jan 14, 2015)




----------

